# Beckhoff zusammenstellen



## Fairtex (20 März 2011)

Hallo Leute, bin ziemlich neu hier und habe auch schon einige Beiträge hier gelesen. 

Da ich nen Neubau plane wollte ich zuerst Rolläden mit der SPS steuern. 
Da ich bisher fast nur mit Siemens SPSen zu tun hatte, 
wollte mir ne S7 200 nehmen. Allerdings habe ich im Forum gelesen das da ne Beckhoff besser geeignet wäre. Preis und Ausstattung ist auch besser als S.
Nun bin ich auf die CX9001-0101 gestossen. Da sie mit dem DVI mehr bietet als ne alte 200er. 

Nur leider verstehe ich den ganzen Unterschied zwischen der CX9001-0101 und der CX9001-1101. Heisst das das ich nur Klemmen mit dem Kürzel EL an die erste und an die Zweite nur KL Klemmen dranmachen kann ? 

Brauche ich wenn ich die CX9001-0101 nehme noch irgendwas um z.B. die EL2024 zu betreiben ? Würde Installationsrelais benutzen um die Rollos zu steuern, da ich diese dann noch verriegeln kann. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären ob das so funktioniert , Oder es vielleicht bessere Lösungen gibt. 

Hab vor Lauter Klemmen den Überblick verloren.... 


Vielen Dank und Grüße Daniel


----------



## trinitaucher (20 März 2011)

Fairtex schrieb:


> Da ich nen Neubau plane wollte ich zuerst Rolläden mit der SPS steuern.
> Da ich bisher fast nur mit Siemens SPSen zu tun hatte,
> wollte mir ne S7 200 nehmen. Allerdings habe ich im Forum gelesen das da ne Beckhoff besser geeignet wäre. Preis und Ausstattung ist auch besser als S.
> Nun bin ich auf die CX9001-0101 gestossen. Da sie mit dem DVI mehr bietet als ne alte 200er.


Anstelle eines bloßen Preis-Leistungs-Vergleichs und "Hörensagen" solltest du dich zuerst mal mit dem Prinzip und Konzept der Beckhoff-Technik vertraut machen. Sonst endet das schlimmstenfalls im Desaster.
 Beckhoff-Steuerungen sind nicht einfach mit S7 vergleichbare SPSen, sondern spezielle (I)PC mit Steuerungsfunktionalität.


Fairtex schrieb:


> Nur leider verstehe ich den ganzen Unterschied zwischen der CX9001-0101 und der CX9001-1101. Heisst das das ich nur Klemmen mit dem Kürzel EL an die erste und an die Zweite nur KL Klemmen dranmachen kann ?
> 
> Brauche ich wenn ich die CX9001-0101 nehme noch irgendwas um z.B. die EL2024 zu betreiben ? Würde Installationsrelais benutzen um die Rollos zu steuern, da ich diese dann noch verriegeln kann.
> 
> ...


"EL"-Klemmen sind Klemmen für's Feldbussystem EtherCAT, "KL"-Klemmen die älteren Modelle des Klemmenbussystems. Beide sind *inkompatibel* zueinander. Es gibt Umsetzer vom EtherCAT auf das KL-System, aber nicht umgekehrt.
Das pendant zur EL2024 ist die KL2424. Fast alle Standard-Klemmen gibt's sowohl als KL-, als auch als EL-Variante. Schau auf die Übersichtsseiten zu den Klemmengruppe, die Auswahlmatrix gibt's für beide Systeme:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/digout.htm
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/digout.htm

Die Klemmen kannst du übrigens direkt am CX anbauen. Du brauchst dann nur noch ein 24V DC Netzteil. Wenn KL-Klemmen, brauchst du noch zwingend eine Abschlussklemme KL9010.


----------



## gloeru (20 März 2011)

Zu der CX-Steuerung. Der Unterschid ist, was für Busklemmen du direkt anschliesst. Entweder nimmst du die K-Busklemmen (da dran passend die KL-xxxx Klemmen) oder die Ethercat-Klemmen (EL-xxxx)

Wegen dem Preis wende dich an Beckhoff.

Es gibt eine grosse Auswahl an Klemmen, inkl. Relaisklemmen.
Ich habe erst vor kurzen gesehen, dass es sogar spezielle Jalusinen-Module gibt: KM2774 (Soweit ich sehe nur mit K-Bus)* 

*


----------



## Fairtex (20 März 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, nun verstehe ichs langsam ^^

Das das keine Step7 programmierung ist, hab ich schon rausgefunden, da ich mir schon Twincat runtergeladen habe. Bin grade an ein paar Tutorials. Ausserdem bekomme ich in der Firma noch nen 2-4 Tages Crashkurs in Twincat von beckhoff selbst. 
Preisliste hab ich auch schon bekommen, also weiss ich in etwa was mich erwartet...

Die Jalousieklemme ist natürlich auch keine schlechte Idee, das werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen. 

Danke, und viele Grüße


----------



## bike (20 März 2011)

Fairtex schrieb:


> Das das keine Step7 programmierung ist, hab ich schon rausgefunden,...



Wenn du in S7 fit bist tust du vermutlich nichts gutes jetzt wegen ein paar Euro dir ein anderes System ins Haus zu bauen, würde ich sagen.


bike


----------



## IBFS (20 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn du in S7 fit bist tust du vermutlich nichts gutes jetzt wegen ein paar Euro dir ein anderes System ins Haus zu bauen, würde ich sagen.



Speziell die mangelhaften Diagnosemöglichkeiten von CoDeSys sind für
mich immer wieder ein Problem.

Frank


----------



## Fairtex (20 März 2011)

Da hast du vielleicht recht, aber da wir auf der Arbeit nun ein paar Anlagen mit Beckhoff bekommen, muss ich da wohl so oder so durch. 
Step7 finde ich irgendwie intuitiver. 
Da es aber bei der Beckhoff noch so nen Webserver (TwinCat PLC HMI WEB glaube ich) geben soll find ichs auch interessanter. 
Anstatt ein teures Siemens Panel zu verbauen. 

Natürlich wär das dann irgendwo Ausbaustufe 427 oder sowas


----------



## trinitaucher (21 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Speziell die mangelhaften Diagnosemöglichkeiten von CoDeSys sind für
> mich immer wieder ein Problem.


Woran haperts bei dir?

... man sollte aber noch zwischen CoDeSys und TwinCAT unterscheiden.


----------



## zotos (21 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Speziell die mangelhaften Diagnosemöglichkeiten von CoDeSys sind für
> mich immer wieder ein Problem.
> 
> Frank


Da würde Dir eine Schulung sicher nicht schaden.

Hinzu kommt das die Diagnosemöglichkeiten die in dem Fall Beckhoff eingebaut hat wirklich gut sind.


----------



## gloeru (21 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Speziell die mangelhaften Diagnosemöglichkeiten von CoDeSys sind für
> mich immer wieder ein Problem.



Das sehe ich etwas anders, du hast die Möglichkeit die I/Os entweder im Systemmanager, oder der Elektriker mit dem KS2000 zu analysieren. Für den Code selbst zu prüfen, kannst du z.B. Ablaufkontrolle oder Watchausdrücke verwenden. Für schnelle Einganssignale gibt es Scopes... Zudem kannst du direkt in der Laufzeit mit Forcen (zum Testen!) eingreiffen. Ich habe zudem oft kleine Debug-Visus erstellt...

Für mich hat es bisher immer gereicht, viellicht könntest du deine Kritikpunkte noch etwas konkretisieren...


----------

